# The left handed chef!



## maximo89 (May 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm posting to see if anyone else has any experience with working along side right handed chefs? I've just started at a big hotel and actualy have to work along side other people all the time but we set up differently, (plus I'm a commis and they set em up as well) my free hand is on my right, so I set up right to left, ingredients to the left, product on the right but since working like this all day I'm actualy terribly confused :S ??????????


----------



## maximo89 (May 11, 2012)

ahhh em=me and I meant 'ingredients to the right and product to the left' :S see how confused I am! Ha. Input would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

As long as the final result is good, who cares.


----------



## maximo89 (May 11, 2012)

I'm not asking about end product, I'm asking about efficiency, being quicker, more organised etc


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Being a leftie means your most efficient working the opposite way to all the right handers (everyone else it seems). You want your ingredients on the right, and your finished product on the left, if you can.
Being in a kitchen as a leftie sucks really bad, everything is set up for right handers. And for some reason everyone seems to think its amazing that you're left handed (no-one else comments, but every single chef who see's me doing something says 'Hey, you're left handed?!' like it is something amazing)


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Only you be able to answer that question, as you are the one who is left handed.


----------



## oc chef (Dec 21, 2012)

I havent yet worked in a kitchen where you are so close together your elbows bump however, when the Chef would show me how to do something in the beginning of my working career, when he was done, I would flip the station. Also, I hate using portion scoops. The lever that sticks out, meant for the right thumb is what drags in whatever you are scooping, getting the handle dirty. It really annoyed the pastry chef I worked for so much she asked me to learn to use my right hand for that function. IO'm still online looking to see if anyone has a  left-handed chef tool biz. I plan to start one within 2 years if I cant find one.

Ooooo! Also difficult is plating assemblyline style. The person to your left will give the plate a shove to you and your left and is usually what you are using to serve your part of the plate so then u have to pull the plate over to the person to your right or have them grab it. I never realized why many of my fellow culinary students were annoyed with me when I was in a plating line. the best or only thing to do is be first in the line...or the expediter.


----------



## carrionshine211 (Feb 11, 2013)

Also hard to find a sashimi knife made for lefties sometimes


----------

